# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  Windows 10 από Ebay

## spyart

Βρίσκω στο Ebay άδεια για windows 10 από 5 έως 10 ευρό.
Έχει κάνει κάποιος τέτοια αγορά.....;;; αξίζει.....;;;....!!!!
Σε κάποιους  πωλητές που κοίταξα δεν υπάρχουν αρνητικά σχόλια.
Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας

----------


## kioan

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε μια σχετική συζήτηση εδώ.

----------

